# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Вопрос по FAR'y

## ra1n

Привет всем :)

Подскажите как быть. Я настраиваю ФАР под админом и нужно чтобы эти настройки применялись для всех юзеров, которые будут зарегестрированы в системе.

Как можно это сделатьИ

----------


## Lungren

Попробуй установить дополнительную программку Erunas, которая запускает приложения используя пароль локального админа, либо еще есть вариант под пользователем запуская far, либо cmd, прописать команду, например:
runas /noprofile /user:имя компа\Администратор путь к Far

----------

